# 2005 Freccia Celeste HC?



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

I was at my local Bianchi RCD last night and he showed me a 2005 Freccia Celeste HC frameset - it is the COOLEST BIANCHI FRAME THAT I HAVE EVER SEEN! (sweeter than my old Mega PRO-XL with Pantani's '99 Giro YellowOrange to Celeste paint job) The depth and sparkle of the Celeste Green paint job was amazing! The shape of the "hydro-formed" top and down tube is a work of art - the Bianchi and Freccia Celeste graphics are built into the two tubes! The seat and chain stays along with the fork are carbon with a deep sparkle grey paint job to compliment the Celeste.

If anybody out there rides one - in the words of Napoleon Dynamite "LUCKY!". How does it ride? As sweet as it looks? Could you please post a pic? Please?


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

I did a search for "Freccia". Bloatedpig, you are LUCKY! That is one sweet ride!


----------



## sheriff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

It does ride as sweet as it looks. I built up an '06 model last week. It is unbelievably stiff, but rides like a cloud and corners like it was on rails. The team I rode for scored a handful for the season. I didn't have the funds for one initially, but talked my wife into when somebody else on the team decided to go for a full carbon frame instead.


----------

